# 2007 Audi TT RNS-E



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Spotted on eBay tonight..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-RNS-E-DVD ... dZViewItem


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Bargain piece of junk [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Overpriced piece of shite - 300 quid maybe. Not over a grand!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Why is it junk?

All the aftermarket ones I've seen looked garbage by comparison when fitted. Or they dont support MFSW or the fully integration with the phone etc.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

"Junk" is all relative, IMO - for the asking price of Â£1600, it should at the very least support full postcodes or provide camera locations, and maybe play DVD films. The RNS-E doesn't do any of that.

Aftermarket solutions look crap because thus far no one has come up with the OEM fascia plate, so they look out of place. This should be resolved in the next few weeks.

In terms of integration - that's an inevitable trade-off as the unit wasn't design specifically for the Mk2 (or in partnership with Audi for that matter). There is a CAN-BUS MFSW connector available now for aftermarket solutions.

The Pioneer D3, for example, will never integrate with the DIS, but for 600 quid less than RNS-E, I'll happily take that "hit" and get full iPod integration, bluetooth connectivity with my phone (never heard of any problems there), full postcode support and DVD play-back.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Why is it junk?
> 
> All the aftermarket ones I've seen looked garbage by comparison when fitted. Or they dont support MFSW or the fully integration with the phone etc.


Your view of course Tosh - but Â£ for Â£ the Audi solution is way behind in terms of functionality. Yes it might look better....which you would expect from a fully integrated solution but there are better units available that knocks the Audi unit(s) into a cocked hat.

MFSW and fascia options are now available so it would seem that a viable 3rd Party option to Audis overpriced unit is a reality.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I quite like it and am used to Tom Tom and in my last car Alpine D310 with Blackbird Navigation.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

robokn said:


> I quite like it and am used to Tom Tom and in my last car Alpine D310 with Blackbird Navigation.


The Alpine D310 is a cracking bit of kit.... 8) 
I had it fitted in my previous car with Focal components, JL Audio Sub and Digital amp hanging off the back of it......Massive sound and great iPod connection too....


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

Crap or not, someone still paid Â£1149 for it!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I lost all faith in humanity a long time ago...I'm no longer surprised by how stupid human beings can be!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

danksy said:


> Crap or not, someone still paid Â£1149 for it!


That would be me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> I lost all faith in humanity a long time ago...I'm no longer surprised by how stupid human beings can be!


Agree, some idiots will buy anything.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> danksy said:
> 
> 
> > Crap or not, someone still paid Â£1149 for it!
> ...


Really?! Why! You can get it much cheaper than that!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> andyc83 said:
> 
> 
> > I lost all faith in humanity a long time ago...I'm no longer surprised by how stupid human beings can be!
> ...


And if you _really_ bought that, I'll retract my previous statement, with apologies.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not aware of any places you can get it cheaper than the two on eBay unless you do?

Pioneer is a good unit, just looks poor in my eyes when fitted. Also the colour scheme is not complementary. (Blue with red). Im sure most people who buy the satnav units, they dont buy it for the satnav functionality.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Toshiba, when you get yours i might make a purchase. i CAN SEE YOURE POINT ABOUT AFTER MARKET GOODIES NOT BEING IN SYnc with the car.
When you install youres, please do a wirte up and tell us who installed it as youre local dealer is kind of my local dealer.


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> danksy said:
> 
> 
> > Crap or not, someone still paid Â£1149 for it!
> ...


That's still a big saving on the options list price, so it still makes sense (I bought the RNS-E for my S3 on FleaBay for Â£600). Plus, when you come to sell the car, you can take out the unit and sell it for more or less what you paid for it. If it was an OEM fit, you would have to leave it in the car and it would lose most of its value along with the other factory fitted options. So a sensible move all round, I think.

Forgive me if I haven't been paying attention, but what colour have you chosen for your TTS, Tosh?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

spook said:


> Forgive me if I haven't been paying attention, but what colour have you chosen for your TTS, Tosh?


I changed the car to just about every colour going with the exception of black and silver. You know my feelings on black. :wink:

Currently white.


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> spook said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me if I haven't been paying attention, but what colour have you chosen for your TTS, Tosh?
> ...


Forgive my ignorance as a relatively new forum member, but why not silver and black?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Silver - I've had two silver MKIIs and my big mistake with the 2nd one was not changing the colour from the first. It felt like the old car if you get my meaning.

Black, every other car is black or silver, but black really shows the marks. I had part black on the qS and really didn't like and the effort it require, even though it was only the roof and mirrors. The last black car i had, i swore id never have another again.


----------



## sebtronic (May 22, 2007)

danksy said:


> Crap or not, someone still paid Â£1149 for it!


Oups it's me ... :roll:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

It's an OK price Kevin, but I posted a link about a month ago that had one for sale for Â£940 - that would have been even better value . I think the unit that you have bought is a US unit that has been converted to EU - you can tell from the fact it has FM/AM rather than RADIO on the button bottom left. Should still work fine though as long as it's been converted properly.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not noticed that. How do you convert?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Not noticed that. How do you convert?


There's a 'hack' that you install via the DVD drive - it's freely available on the net at www.naviedit.de
But I think you should be OK - if he is selling it with the Euro DVD it will have been converted already.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Pioneer is a good unit, just looks poor in my eyes when fitted. Also the colour scheme is not complementary. (Blue with red).


What do you mean..

"(Blue with red)"


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The default for one of the units is blue back lighting and the Audi is red. (i know it can be changed) Thats, all. Nothing more.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The default for one of the units is blue back lighting and the Audi is red. (i know it can be changed) Thats, all. Nothing more.


I changed mine to Red/Red combo and its an almost perfect match to the Audi DIS info etc.... 8)

Just need to get the fascia sorted....


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Jan 5, 2008)

Are you guys saying that the Audi SatNav colors can be changed? I've never heard anything of that... any pics?

If so, that would be really cool.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, we are talking about the pioneer one. The Audi one is not changeable.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The default for one of the units is blue back lighting and the Audi is red. (i know it can be changed) Thats, all. Nothing more.
> ...


Any pictures?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

from this...
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=10


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you toshiba,


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Purchase fell through. The seller was just too much hard work to get to reply to my emails. Removed pay by paypal and then said just transfer the money into my bank and i'll post it on when i get back from germany in a few weeks. :roll: yeah ok.

I've purchased one from else where now and it cost even more than the Â£1150 i bid for the other one. I could have purchased it with the new car, but that means i have to hand it over with the car come sale time and i should be able to get back 800-1000 when the car goes. This way i should be in front in my mind.

Will try to get it fitted this coming weekend if it turns up.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

TOSHIBA, I was counting on you 

My stealer is wanting 1750 for the sat nav might just go for it. rather than waiting for all the nitty gritty bits


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

MINI2 said:


> TOSHIBA, I was counting on you
> 
> My stealer is wanting 1750 for the sat nav might just go for it. rather than waiting for all the nitty gritty bits


Contact Haaggie on the nav-plus forum - he will beat that price hands-down  http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewtopic.p ... 2&start=90


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mark knows what hes talking about, I'd trust him.

I've paid Â£1300 from a shop if that helps. Happy to give you the contact details if needed. I get a 12month Warranty for that price too, OK could have spent Â£300 more and had it fitted by Audi in the TTS, but i want something back for it at the end of my TTS ownership. I've not called the shop as yet to find out if i will have it in my hands Friday. Once i have it, it will be put in immed.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Tosh - when your unit arrives. Will you fit it yourself? If so, why not add the SDS feature first. I posted a guide on how to do this.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi, I dont have GSM on this car so im 90% sure i wont have the ability to make SDS work - no mic. I will on the TTS when it lands / turns up.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Toshiba the details would be great.

Can any half decent audio installer in stall the unit?

plus, ive got multi functional steering wheel and ipod connection and gsm blue tooth. Do i need to buy any additional parts.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll send them onto you on friday. I got a call saying DHL will be delivering the unit today. I'm away again, so i wont see it until thursday night.

You dont 'Need' to do anything**

If you have BOSE you need to move one wire, if you dont its plug and play.
Also needs a quick tweak in vagcom, but it still should work if you dont. I'm told the unit wont turn off with the key if you dont do it, thats it. If you have MFSW, etc that will already all be coded in your system for the controls.

I'll time how long it take, but im guessing i'll be done in 30mins (I have BOSE).

I'm also doing some other things at the sametime, or looking how to do them for the new car.

I'm expecting the transfer of music to the SD cards to take much longer.

Marks guide has all the steps in for BOSE and VAGcom. Easy DIY job. (he says  )


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

MINI2 said:


> Toshiba the details would be great.
> 
> Can any half decent audio installer in stall the unit?
> 
> plus, ive got multi functional steering wheel and ipod connection and gsm blue tooth. Do i need to buy any additional parts.


Your coding will be the same as mine then  - 0609717 :wink:

See my guide: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis ... 0RNS-E.pdf

It's all in there  . The only thing that is not 100% pukka is the FM antenna connection. The RNS-E uses a diversity system that is different to the Symphony II+ units. Apparently this will give you an error in VAGCOm (ZF short circuit blah blah I think). But according to PiloTT, FM reception is still acceptable. Or you could spend a few hundred quid and get the complete antenna system rewired :roll: .


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

And, if you do want to add Speech Dialogue System (SDS) for free - it's in my guide, here:
http://web.mac.com/marcus.gilbert/iWeb/Site/Workshop Guide to add SDS to SatNav Plus on TT MK2.html

Tosh - I understand SDS has become a costed option in Germany - maybe it will be available on the TTS? It's well worth it. It brings the SatNav+ system alive (literally  ). It's a much quicker way to enter an address than using your knob


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cheers, but I love sitting in the car playing with my nob. However i will prob do SDS when the TTS lands.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MINI2 said:


> Toshiba the details would be great.
> 
> Can any half decent audio installer in stall the unit?
> 
> plus, ive got multi functional steering wheel and ipod connection and gsm blue tooth. Do i need to buy any additional parts.


OK, collected unit Thursday. Fitted it today. It took all of 5min. Extract old unit, remove connections, locate GPS aerial under dash, move BOSE pin from 5 to 7, reconnect the various connectors to the unit and power on. Easy. Worked like a dream first time. MFSW, Nav direction on DIS, ipod connector all just worked. Ive not had to recode anything.

Unit was in German, so i had to swap it over to English via the menu.
Copied a load of MP3s on to an SDcard, again all fine - change one of the setting for the display so you dont see the track numbers.

On a side note, the sound! In particular, the Bass is 10x's better than the old unit. I can feel the bass in my back if i crank it up.

Some will say its not worth it, but i think it is. Im very happy. Now for Phase II. :wink:

PS do i now qualify as a mod'er?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> MINI2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba the details would be great.
> ...


Nice One Tosh....you must be a pig in muck right now...

No Pics No Mod..... :wink:

Interesting your comment about the base which does suggest that the Concert/Symphony units must be made by MATTEL..... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im pleased, yes.

Photos

Startup screen









Ipod Play lists









SDcard Play list









SD card DIS display









3D map









TMC









Phone









DIS compass - nice little extra.


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks great!

You said previously that you got it from a shop for Â£1300, what is the name of the shop? I'm thinking along your lines that it may be better to get the Sat Nav Plus afterwards so that I can remove it and sell it on eBay when I eventually get rid of the car.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> MINI2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba the details would be great.
> ...


Excellent job! I've been trying to tell you and others (including the dutch wonder) that the Bose bass is okay on the SatNav+. You just wouldn't believe me :roll: .


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Good job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Where does the GPS antenna go, or did you have the sat nav low system before?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Excellent Kevin [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Did they code the unit for you then? How does the can-bus highway know that you have nav-installed? This is vital for the accuracy of the unit as it gets the speed signal from CAN.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

markTT225 said:


> Excellent Kevin [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Did they code the unit for you then? How does the can-bus highway know that you have nav-installed? This is vital for the accuracy of the unit as it gets the speed signal from CAN.


Pass mark, i was going to PM you and ask what the coding actually does. I'm going to run it as is for a week or so and see what happens or what doesn't! It would be great if you dont need to do anything at all. Everything seems fine, I've been doing a lot of running around today as my 13 month old son is in hospital with suspected meningitis ATM and I've not noticed a problem, but i must confess its not been my prime concern.


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Tosh,

Sorry to hear about your little boy, hope everthing works out OK, my thoughts are with you.

Paul


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

conneem said:


> Good job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Where does the GPS antenna go, or did you have the sat nav low system before?


GPS is supplied with the unit and i have attached it to a metal brace/structure just above the glove box. It magnetic, so you dont need to Velcro it or anything.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

scouserpc said:


> Tosh,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your little boy, hope everthing works out OK, my thoughts are with you.
> 
> Paul


Cheers, back to hospital time.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear that the little fella is not too good . Hope he gets well soon.

The RNS-E coding configures the headunit for your various options (Bose, MFSW, CD changer, phone prep, TV module...). I'm guessing that because you have no problems that they have pre-coded the unit for all options to be present. Your comment regarding Bose having loads of bass though leads me to believe that they haven't coded it for Bose - this was my experience before I moved the bose pin.

As well as the RNS-E coding, you also need to tell the car that a nav unit it present on the CAN-BUS. It then uses a speed pulse to move the Nav cursor more accurately. Also, I found that the RNS-E did not switch with the ignition until it was coded to the car.


----------



## spook (Dec 14, 2007)

I did the RNS-E retrofit to my S3 last year, and faced the same recoding issues you are having now.

There is a specific code for the tyre size that is essential to the correct operation of the nav. This is easily changed with VAG-COM. You might find this link helpful:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Audi_TT_(8J)

If you get really stuck, there's a guy called Craig on the ASN and Tyresmoke forums who is very helpful, and sorted out my problems. Drop me a PM if you want his contact details.

Hope you found your little 'un in good order, Tosh.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Tosh - sorry to hear about your son. Hope it all gets righted soon.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Likewise Tosh, wishing your lad a speedy recovery.


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Firstly hope your son is alrite.

secondly, the pictures..WOAH .................F-ING QUALITY


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'll send them onto you on friday. I got a call saying DHL will be delivering the unit today. I'm away again, so i wont see it until thursday night.
> 
> You dont 'Need' to do anything**
> 
> ...


I'm tempted, totally tempted by this - its just looks great in the dash


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'll send them onto you on friday. I got a call saying DHL will be delivering the unit today. I'm away again, so i wont see it until thursday night.
> ...


It'll finish off the spec of your car perfectly


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


 :lol: Twin ! 8) :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I have one ordered 8) Should be here shortly


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> I have one ordered 8) Should be here shortly


You can fit mine for me then Dec :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > I have one ordered 8) Should be here shortly
> ...


No probs :wink: Will you come to Limerick or will i head to Donegal :?:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


Errr, meet you in Galway 

If its a 5 minute job as Tosh suggests, could do it next run anyway 

How much did it set you back?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Sounds like a plan :wink: I'm hoping it is a five minute job. I'll pm you what i paid for it.


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

04DTT said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


Do you think you could PM me the same? I would like to know how much it is etc SERIOUSLY considering it.
Sounds like a plan :wink: I'm hoping it is a five minute job. I'll pm you what i paid for it.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I don't understand why you are being so secretive about the price you paid :?. Surely if you have found a nice cheap route to owning one you would be happy to spread the word here? Come-on, spread a little happiness  :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> I don't understand why you are being so secretive about the price you paid :?. Surely if you have found a nice cheap route to owning one you would be happy to spread the word here? Come-on, spread a little happiness  :wink:


Wish I did  Bought it off ebay for about â‚¬1,800 plus i had to buy the removal keys and user manual


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

MY F)(@#*@)(*#@)( 1800 euros thats MORE than AUDI charges for it as an option!!!!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

TTSFan said:


> MY F)(@#*@)(*#@)( 1800 euros thats MORE than AUDI charges for it as an option!!!!


Not if you are based in Ireland. â‚¬4,000+ option here


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

As I've posted before, I would really advise people to contact Haaggie on the nav-plus forum to see how much he can supply an RNS-E for. He offered me one for 1500 euros a while back.

http://www.navplus.us/forums/showthread ... 11&page=10


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Quick - Question - do you have to have the symphony on the TT or will the satnav fit on Chorus and Concert headunits too?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

markTT225 said:


> As I've posted before, I would really advise people to contact Haaggie on the nav-plus forum to see how much he can supply an RNS-E for. He offered me one for 1500 euros a while back.
> 
> http://www.navplus.us/forums/showthread ... 11&page=10


Have done so - waiting to hear back


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Just contacted Haggie - he does not have any TT units in stock at the moment  he did forward my mail to someone else that MIGHT have some in stock.


----------



## ekosheren (Aug 4, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Have done so - waiting to hear back


Let us know how you get on Aiden.. just sent an e-mail to him too.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

If you watch this space I might have my RNS-E for sale in a week or two. It is a modified A4 RNS as per Mark225's excellent conversion.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis17/Retrofitting an Audi A4 RNS-E.pdf

After another speeding ticket this week :roll: I need an option where I can add POI's to the nav database, and unfortunatly the OEM RNS-E does not do the job :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a road angle fitted in the glovebox, it beeps when i get close.
Works well.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

ekosheren said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Have done so - waiting to hear back
> ...


Heard nothing back yet


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

piloTT said:


> If you watch this space I might have my RNS-E for sale in a week or two. It is a modified A4 RNS as per Mark225's excellent conversion.
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis17/Retrofitting an Audi A4 RNS-E.pdf
> 
> After another speeding ticket this week :roll: I need an option where I can add POI's to the nav database, and unfortunatly the OEM RNS-E does not do the job :?


Oh, PM me how much you might be letting it go for?


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

AidenL said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch this space I might have my RNS-E for sale in a week or two. It is a modified A4 RNS as per Mark225's excellent conversion.
> ...


Me three


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

piloTT said:


> If you watch this space I might have my RNS-E for sale in a week or two. It is a modified A4 RNS as per Mark225's excellent conversion.
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mark.davis17/Retrofitting an Audi A4 RNS-E.pdf
> 
> After another speeding ticket this week :roll: I need an option where I can add POI's to the nav database, and unfortunatly the OEM RNS-E does not do the job :?


I have a Road Angel on the dashboard. Works fine for me. It's invaluable when I'm in unfamiliar territory or asleep at the wheel. :roll: 
.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

RNS-E for sale on Nav-plus forum, I don't know the price, PM the chap for that 

http://www.navplus.us/forums/showthread.php?t=7935


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Installed the Sat Nav+ today. It took all of 10 minutes. Remove old unit, change BOSE pin from 5 to 7 and then installed new unit. All worked perfecly first time. Finishes off the dash nicely. 

The only thing that i cant get working is the phone menu. The bluetooth works fine through the multifunction steering wheel and displays on the DIS but it is showing up as uninstalled when i hit the phone button on the sat nav unit. Does anybody know how to get this working. Do I need a cradle for the phone?


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

How much did you end up paying for the unit?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

04DTT said:


> Installed the Sat Nav+ today. It took all of 10 minutes. Remove old unit, change BOSE pin from 5 to 7 and then installed new unit. All worked perfecly first time. Finishes off the dash nicely.
> 
> The only thing that i cant get working is the phone menu. The bluetooth works fine through the multifunction steering wheel and displays on the DIS but it is showing up as uninstalled when i hit the phone button on the sat nav unit. Does anybody know how to get this working. Do I need a cradle for the phone?


I suspect you just need to change the RNS coding, to "tell" it that you have phone prep installed.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

piloTT said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Installed the Sat Nav+ today. It took all of 10 minutes. Remove old unit, change BOSE pin from 5 to 7 and then installed new unit. All worked perfecly first time. Finishes off the dash nicely.
> ...


Phone now working on the Sat Nav+ unit. Had to code the unit to the car. My TT is now one giant telephone :lol: :lol:

On a seperate note, how do you convert Ipod music files to MP3 files for use in the SD card reader on the unit?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

04DTT said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


Convert song in itunes to mp3, open in windows explorer, send to sd card.
Time consuming , but sounds better than the ipod connection.


----------

